# wife is suicidal



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

my wife and I have been through a rough year with each other. She had 2 emotional affairs and we have just generally been a rubbish couple. We've fought through that bit to some extent, changed some things in our lives and we've calmed down with each other. We now don't argue and we have sex regularly.

Now though she has become depressed. She started anti-depressents 4 weeks ago but keeps telling me she feels suicidal.

I'm not great with sympathy and I don't understand how someone can be depressed in the life she has (we have nice cars, nice house, close family around us).

I don't know how to deal with this, I don't know what I should be saying to her. I want to tell her "tough, you can't kill yourself because you have a son that loves you and needs you" but I think the tough love will make it worse.

In the past year she has put me through so much, am I now expected to forget all that and spend the next x years helping her through this? When does my happiness begin? If that is selfish please tell me because I don't know.

Really I just want to know how to deal with her in this state right now. I don't even know what to say to her. She is a shell of a person. She says she doesn't know why she is depressed, she just seems to hate herself.


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Depression is a very difficult thing to have to go throught for the person and their family. I understand that suicidal thoughts can be a side effect of some medications. She is going thorugh a tough time and her condition is very serious. Yes, she has done things to hurt you in the past and you do deserve to by happy, but is this really the best time to be thinking about yourself. Let's face it, this is your wife, someone you really loved at one time and probably still really care fore, and she is the mother of your son. She really needs someone to help her get her depression under control. I would never tell you what to do, because only you can decide that.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I have also heard that suicidal thoughts can be a side effect of depression meds so I would definitely have her contact her doctor as she may need her meds adjusted!


----------

